

How to save newspapers (mentions TipJoy) - brezina
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1877191-1,00.html

======
xg
The Case Against Micropayments - Clay Shirky

<http://www.openp2p.com/lpt/a/515>

~~~
xg
And I guess if I'm just going to post the negative argument without saying
much else, I should also link to Walter Isaacson's more substantive argument
(longer than the one in Time):

[http://www.aspeninstitute.org/site/c.huLWJeMRKpH/b.4959311/k...](http://www.aspeninstitute.org/site/c.huLWJeMRKpH/b.4959311/k.49F5/A_Bold_Old_Idea_for_Saving_Journalism_2009_HaysPress_Enterprise_Lecture_by_Walter_Isaacson.htm)

------
brezina
well written by a journalist (not an internet nerd like us) who has come to
understand how important micropayments are and how they might save good
journalism

